# Παπαγάλοι > Εκπαίδευση >  Η εξέλιξη μιας σχέσης

## Μανώλης 2

Όταν ο Παναγιώτης Κ μου χάριζε ένα μικρό λοβάκι τον ΠΕΡΙ κανένας δεν φανταζόταν την εξέλιξη αυτής της σχέσης.
Με το που ήρθε στο σπίτι ξεκίνησε η εκπαίδευση. Η ανάγκη μου για επαφή με έκανε να περιμένω στο μπαλκόνι με το χέρι μέσα στο κλουβί για ώρες. Τελικά την αρχή την έκανε η Κατερίνα.
Τώρα στο σπίτι η κατάσταση που υπάρχει είναι η εξής:τα κορίτσια μου κρύβονται από αυτών γιατί τους χαλάει τα βαμμένα νύχια-μαλλιά η Κατερίνα τα πάει υπέροχα μαζί του όσο δεν είμαι παρόν και εγώ τρελαμένος μαζί του.Θα μπορούσα να γεμίσω σελίδες με τα κατορθώματά μας αλλά θα σας κουράσω αντί αυτού σας παραθέτω λίγα βιντεάκι και τα αφιερώνω σε όσους έχουν η προσπαθούν να αποκτήσουν ..................

                 εκπαίδευση
http://s982.photobucket.com/user/611...c.mp4.html?o=0
http://s982.photobucket.com/user/611...s.mp4.html?o=1
http://s982.photobucket.com/user/611...s.mp4.html?o=2
Φιλάκια
http://s982.photobucket.com/user/611...4.mp4.html?o=7
Φρούτα
http://s982.photobucket.com/user/611...5.mp4.html?o=4
Ηλιόσποροι
http://s982.photobucket.com/user/611...8.mp4.html?o=5
Χαλάρωση
http://s982.photobucket.com/user/611...2.mp4.html?o=6
Εντολή για μπάνιο
http://s982.photobucket.com/user/611...y.mp4.html?o=3

----------


## CreCkotiels

κ.Μανώλη τί να πώ ξύνετε πληγές,είμαι στην αναμονή για να πάρω lovebird (φισεράκια ομως ) εδώ και ένα χρόνο και τώρα που απέμεινε μία εβδομάδα για να έρθουν  με το βίντεο σας με γονατίσατε  :: !!!!χαχαχα :: 
Πολύ όμορφος,καθαρός,υγιέστατος και πανέξυπνος είναι τρία από τα 1000άδες χαρίσματα του μικρού σας!!!Μπράβο και σε εσάς και στην οικογένεια σας που τον φροντίζετε και τον αγαπάτε!!!
Απλά με τους ηλιόσπορους να προσέχετε το αλάτι γιατί δεν κάνει να τρώνε τα πουλιά αλάτι,ανάλατι οι ηλιόσποροι!!!! :wink: 
Το κλουβάκι παλάτι ολόκληρο !!!! :Confused0053: 

Για το μπάνιο και το φιλάκι δεν πρόκειτε να το σχολιάσω...χτύπησε συναίσθημα!!!! :Anim 37:

----------


## e2014

μανωλη παθαμε την πλακα μας!!!! ειναι απεριγραπτα απιθανος!!!! συγαρητηρια για το κατορθμα ου!!!! να τον χαιρεσαι,ειναι πολυ φατσα ο περι..... δεν εχουμε λογια να περιγραψουμε αυτα που ειδαμε,μπραβο ειλικρινα!!!!

----------


## panagiotis k

Μανώλη δεν υπάρχειςςςςςςς !!!!!!!! Τέλοςςςςςς !!!!!!!!!!!! Πόσα θες να μας τρελλάνεις ??????

----------


## olga

Yπέροχος ο Πέρι! Πανέξυπνος! Φαίνεται ότι έχεις ασχοληθεί πολύ με το παιδί!!

Τι τρέλα είναι με τους λιοσπορους, κρεμιέται απο πάνω για να στους πάρει απο το στόμα! χαχα

----------


## Gardelius

Μανώλη, εγώ τι να πω τώρα για όλα αυτά ;;;

Το έζησα από κοντά αυτό το μοναδικό θέαμα που λέγεται Περι.!!!!!

Να σου ζήσει, να είσαι πάντα καλά να τον απολαμβάνεις και εύχομαι και στα δικά μου !!!!!  ::

----------


## xrisam

Τέλειος ο Πέρυ!!! Να περάσετε πολλά όμορφα χρόνια μαζί!

----------


## HELEN

Κ.  Μανώλη να σου ζήσει!Έχω εντυπωσιαστεί με τον Περί! Είναι μοναδική αυτή  σχέση!!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αππαπά τι όμορφο παιδάκι είναι  ...
πολύ καλός και μπράβο που τον κρατάτε χαρούμενο και υγιή! 
Να τον χαίρεστε ...

----------


## Dimas Giannis

Να σου ζησει!!
Εξυπνο πουλακι,και πολυ καλη δουλεια!!

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Όποτε είναι βολικό θα ανεβάζω βιντεάκια με την εξέλιξη του ΠΕΡΙ.

----------


## jk21

θεωρητικα .... και ευχομαι ποτε να μην επαληθευτει στην πραξη 


το σαλιο μας περιεχει βακτηρια μη παθογονα για εμας ,που σαν στελεχη μπορει να γινουν παθογονα ως ξενη πανιδα για τα πουλακια 

Οχι κοινη τροφη ,οχι φιλακια .... 


Ειναι γλυκας !!!!  ε και το αφεντικο ειναι ωραιος !

----------


## CreCkotiels

χαχαχχαχα!!! Ο Πέρυ τρώει το ψωμί ή ο Μανώλης ?!!!! 
χαχαχαχαχα πλάκα κάνω !!! :: 
Ζηλεύω σχέσεις  ....  :Icon Rolleyes:  ::  

​Bravoooo !!!

----------


## olga

Πως να μην τους δίνουμε φιλάκια όταν είναι τόσο αξιαγάπητα! Κάποιες φορές δεν μπορείς να αντισταθείς! 

Είναι ένας κουκλος ο Πέρι!

----------


## Μανώλης 2

> θεωρητικα .... και ευχομαι ποτε να μην επαληθευτει στην πραξη 
> 
> 
> το σαλιο μας περιεχει βακτηρια μη παθογονα για εμας ,που σαν στελεχη μπορει να γινουν παθογονα ως ξενη πανιδα για τα πουλακια 
> 
> Οχι κοινη τροφη ,οχι φιλακια .... 
> 
> 
> Ειναι γλυκας !!!!  ε και το αφεντικο ειναι ωραιος !


Να μην επαληθευτεί γιατί δεν μπορούμε χωρίς φιλάκια, τη να κάνω που είμαστε κολλητοί. 
Το θέμα με είχε απασχολήσει γιαυτό είχα ανοίξει το θέμα "μεταδοτικες ασθένειες" όπου είχα πάρει πληροφορίες που με είχαν ησυχάσει.

----------


## mai_tai

Φοβερο λοβακι-Φοβερη δουλεια εχεται κανει  ,για να υπαρχει μια τοσο ζεστη σχεση!Μπραβο κ στους δυο σας!

----------


## jk21

Μανωλη εκει δεν ειχα αναφερθει σε προβληματα απο τοσο αμεση επαφη .Καταρχην το σαλιο του ανθρωπου οπως σου ειπα ,μπορει να εχει μικροβια μη παθογονα σε εκεινον ,που στο πουλι να γινουν παθογονα ή πχ μυκητες σε ισορροπια με την υπολοιπη πανιδα του στοματος που ειναι σε ελαχιστο πληθυσμο (αυτοι που γιγαντωνονται πχ αν παιρνουμε τιποτα αντιβιωσεις ισχυρες ή ρουφαμε κατι κορτιζονουχα σκευασματα για το αναπνευστικο μας ) που στα  πουλια αμεσα να δημιουργησουν προβλημα .Δεν ειναι παντα σιγουρος ο κινδυνος ,αλλα ειναι υπαρκτος και σημαντικος !

*Μεταδοτικές ασθένειες*Αν δει το θεμα ο Χαρης ,ισως τα περιγραψει και πιο σωστα απο μενα

----------


## geo_ilion

ελα Μανωλη πες την αληθεια εσυ δεν μπορεις χωρις φιλακι οχι ο περι πες το . . .
να τον χαιρεσαι για μια ακομα φορα ειναι φοβερος 
που ειναι ο Πανος πως δεν ειδε ακομα το παιδι του

----------


## xrisam

Πωπω τι πλασματάκι είναι αυτός ο Πέρι!!! Για πολλά φιλάκια!!! Χωρις σάλια γιατί θα μας δείρει ο Δημήτρης ::  ::  :: 

Μάνωλη θέλουμε και άλλο βίντεο..

Αχ μην μας μαλώνεις Δημήτρη :Ashamed0005:  είναι δύσκολο να μην τα φιλάμε τα μικράκια μας....που να αντισταθείς όταν σου δείχνουνε τέτοια αγάπη. 

Βεβαια χίλια δίκια έχεις μπορει κάτι να τους μετάδοσουμε.....

----------


## CreCkotiels

Χαχαχα αυτά τα φιλάκια  ... 
Εγώ δεν ανησυχώ , η Μόκα είναι πολύσυντηρητικό πουλάκι δεν θέλει τέτοια χαχαχα  ::  ::

----------


## jk21

δεν μαλωνω κανεναν ! αν ηταν δικο μου ,μαλλον θα εκανα το ιδιο ,αλλα απο ψυχρη ουδετερη σκοπια ,πρεπει να πω τι κινδυνος υπαρχει !

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Παιχνίδια με τον Πέρι

----------


## mparoyfas

:Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Jumping0044:  :Jumping0044:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## petran

Καλά,μιλαμε,απιστευτος ο Περι,δεν παλευεται με τιποτα.
Πέρι,ο σουπερ κοριός  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## CreCkotiels

Μαααααα...αααα !!!!
Τί κατάσταση είναι αυτή πλέον , ήμαρτον !!!
Ζηλεύουμεεεε...!!!
 :Party0003:  :Party0003:  :Party0003:  :Happy0045:  :Happy0045:  :Happy0045: 
Πολύ αγάπη οικογενειακός !! Μπράβο Μανώλη ... όταν τον είδα να κινείτε μέσα στο πουκάμισο , έπεσα από την καρέκλα με τα γέλια που έκανα !!!
Υγιέστατος και Χαρούμενος !!!

----------


## xrisam

Τρελούλικο Περάκι!!!

----------


## Cristina

Κούκλος, μικρό πειραχτήρι ο Περης! Να το χαίρεσαι!

----------


## Soulaki

Ο μικρος ειναι...όλα τα λεφτα.......μπράβο σας, να το χαίρεστε το κουκλί.

----------


## Esmi

Πω πω φοβερός ο μικρούλης!!  :Jumping0044: Πάντως μπορείς τα λοβάκια να μην τα αντέχω γτ είναι φωνακλάδες αλλά τα θαυμάζω πραγματικά γιατί είναι πανέξυπνα!!!

----------


## kaper

Οντως αξιοζηλευτο και πανεμορφο σκορδα σκορδα...!!!

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Μανώλη απίστευτη η σχέση σας. Μάλλον σου χρειάζεται ένα λοβακι...

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Έτοιμος είμαι

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Επειδή τα βιντεάκια με τον ΠΕΡΙ δεν παίζουν, θα τα ανεβάσω πάλι με το You Tube.
Να σας πω με μεγάλη λύπη ότι ο ΠΕΡΙ δεν υπάρχει πια και τα βιντεάκια αυτά είναι πολύτιμα για εμένα.
Ο ΠΕΡΙ κάνει μπάνιο 

https://youtu.be/Dkp56xugi_k

----------


## Flifliki

Υπέροχος ο Περι ...

----------


## koukoulis

Τι συνέβη Μανώλη; 



> Επειδή τα βιντεάκια με τον ΠΕΡΙ δεν παίζουν, θα τα ανεβάσω πάλι με το You Tube.
> Να σας πω με μεγάλη λύπη ότι ο ΠΕΡΙ δεν υπάρχει πια και τα βιντεάκια αυτά είναι πολύτιμα για εμένα.
> Ο ΠΕΡΙ κάνει μπάνιο 
> 
> https://youtu.be/Dkp56xugi_k

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Πέρυσι το καλοκαίρι επίθεση ιπτάμενου νυκτόβιο αρπακτικού στο εξοχικό μου σε μία στιγμή που δεν το περίμενε κανένας. Φέρω την ευθύνη για το χαμό του 100%. Μάλλον δεν είμαι άξιος να έχω στην κατοχή μου ένα τέτοιο πουλί.

----------


## koukoulis

Στην πραγματικότητα καθώς φαίνεται από το θέμα σου, είναι προφανές ότι ήσουν και είσαι άξιος να δημιουργήσεις μια πολύ όμορφη σχέση με ένα πουλάκι και αυτό είναι πολύ σημαντικό και για εσένα, μα και για το πουλάκι. Δυστυχώς λάθη γίνονται και μερικές φορές είναι ολέθρια, όπως στην περίπτωση αυτή.

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Πού είναι ο ΠΕΡΙ ;

https://youtu.be/SURENj54ENg

----------


## Flifliki

Καταλαβαίνω τον πόνο σου.. Έχασα κ εγώ το Πιπιτσουλι μου παραμονή πρωτοχρονιάς από ασθένεια, που δεν θα μάθω πότε τι ήταν γιατί τις τελευταίες μέρες δεν είχα δώσει την προσοχή που έπρεπε στα σημάδια.. Κ την είχα δει τρεις φορές στον ύπνο μου να πεθαίνει.. Κ φυσικά κατηγορώ τον εαυτό μου κ δεν θα το ξεπεράσω ποτέ.

----------

